

How fast is your server? use just ping. - socmoth
http://just-ping.com/index.php?vh=74.125.67.100&c=&s=ping%21&vtt=1237408353&vhost=_&c=

======
redhex
It is not how fast your server is. It is how fast different geographically
network can access your server('s network).

Beside that, it is a very nice service for webmasters.

